# Zakk Wylde Modded Cry Baby -  Modded 2013.



## music6000 (May 22, 2021)

Liked the raw look, Didn't like the sound or sweep.
1. True Bypass Mod.
2. Sweep Rotary Knob Mod. Remove stock 33k resistor & replaced with B100K pot with 11 indent Off, 10, 20 ,*30K*, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90, 100K.  
3. 3 Position Toggle EQ Shift.
4. Stock Treadle Pad.


----------



## fig (May 22, 2021)

Love the toggle-tuck.


----------



## music6000 (May 22, 2021)

fig said:


> Love the toggle-tuck.


Cheers, 10 position Rotary Sweep, Toggle gives you  1. Zakk Wylde Darkest tone, 2. Middle is J. Hendrix & 3. Forward is Stock Fasel '' Classic'' Tone.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 3, 2021)

Got a schematic for how the toggle is wired?


----------



## music6000 (Jun 4, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Got a schematic for how the toggle is wired?


Remove the stock 10nF Capacitor in the middle of the PCB & replace with 2 hookup wires to a DPDT ON/ON/ON & stock 10nf / 15nf / 22nf - Jimi ZW caps !
68nf is used to get the Bass wah :





						Changing the tone of the GCB-95 Crybaby – stinkfoot.se
					






					stinkfoot.se


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 4, 2021)

Got it.  I have already done all this and more to my GCB-95.  Those Dunlop boards are crap compared to the PedalPCB boards.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 4, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Got it.  I have already done all this and more to my GCB-95.  .....


No surprise there.


----------

